

Apple posts profit of $1.05B, ships nearly 2.3 million Macs - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/04/23/apple_posts_profit_of_1_05b_ships_nearly_2_3_million_macs.html

======
Alex3917
Cramer's analysis of how kids view macs these days is amazing:

[http://www.thestreet.com/video/10413205/index.html?puc=jjcho...](http://www.thestreet.com/video/10413205/index.html?puc=jjchome#10413205)

"[PCs] are not computers. Those are things that parents use. They are not
computers. They are these devices that parents got because maybe they got
talked into it or because they didn't understand what was cool, but they are
not computers. A computer is a mac. Like an iPod is your music device, a mac
is your computer, and these other things are just things that are from another
day. They might as well be typewriters to these kids. [...] It only takes one
session of watching your kids. The other companies that make these devices are
no longer relevant."

~~~
LPTS
That's a great quote.

In the same vein, I've been saying lately that people who think the iPhone is
just one phone among many are just like people who thought the a computer was
just another typewriter.

Ohh, wow. I just said something by Jim "Bear Sterns is fine" Cramer was great.
A broken clock and all that.

~~~
axod
"people who think the iPhone is just one phone among many"

The funny thing is, I use my iPhone maybe 5% to make voice calls. For me it's
an ultra-portable PC, mainly used for email+web. So when people do say things
like "It's just a phone", they really do completely miss the point.

~~~
mrtron
Everyone that has held and used my iPhone has desired to purchase one. Several
have, and it's not even available in Canada.

Why would you buy another mp3 player other than an iPod? Why would you buy
another phone other than an iPhone? To think 5 years ago I was an Apple
hater...they have really stepped up their game.

~~~
bk
mp3 player: swappable memory cards/batteries, voice recording, radio
reception, lower price, songs aren't "hidden"

iphone: never used one, possibly something with a keyboard. keyboard typing >
touch screen typing > keypad typing

~~~
mrtron
I have a few friends that work as product managers at RIM, I have used
practically every device they have made with a zillion types of keyboards and
keypads.

I can type way faster on my iPhone, but I do have to look at it to type. They
can type on BB's without looking. The auto-correction on the iPhone is
amazing...it takes into account my fat fingers.

Who wants swappable memory cards, or batteries? I have voice recording on my
iPhone. Radio reception might be nice but there are some external addons for
ipods.

I guess it depends a lot on the individual user, but Apple products work well
for the masses.

------
groovyone
Franky I can see why. I used Vista for the very first time today at a clients.
All I was trying to do was set up some email accounts and I realised that
Microsoft had gone crazy during the years of development. I moved from Windows
to Mac (and Linux) and don't regret it one bit. Now I've seen Vista I wonder
how a company of that size can get something so wrong

~~~
aston
Vista hate is amazing lately. What does setting up email accounts have to do
with the underlying OS, again?

~~~
xlnt
on Mac, a reasonably nice email client comes with the OS.

~~~
halo
in most Linux distributions, a reasonably nice [insert arbitrary commonly used
application] comes with the OS

~~~
xlnt
why is that a reply to me?

~~~
aston
I assume because it uses your argument against you.

~~~
xlnt
umm, i gave a reason that email setup would be relevant to os (i.e., in a
vista criticism). i did not say "omg mac is so much better than linux".

~~~
aston
It wasn't clear whether you were criticizing Vista or responding to my claim
that the goodness of default email clients was irrelevant to the evaluation of
the OS.

These OS war threads are always overheated and people basically read what they
want to read into your comments. Sorry for misunderstanding. I'm pretty done
with this.

edit: I will say, though, the post re:linux also could be understood to point
out the weakness of your argument in general, and not so much to claim that
linux is better than both OS's.

------
databus
This works out to be around 3.5% of world wide pc unit shipments for '08.

~~~
gpurrenhage
The article is talking about one quarter, not all of '08. Source?

------
kleevr
I recently got a laptop from CDW from work with a Vista install. It would only
boot up half-way, then start over... infinite boot loop. I spent five minutes
checking the BIOS details, before I broke the labeling on the XP downgrade CD
and did LiteStep shell replacement.

------
nazgulnarsil
companies are capitalizing on the huge subset of windows users who want a more
OSX like experience but either can't (work) or won't (expense) get an apple.

~~~
chris_l
I just bought a 3-year-old used iBook G4, that the previous owner had upgraded
RAM and HD for, and the performance is just fine (I don't play games or do
heavy media stuff). It cost half of what my new cheapo PC laptop did and it
seems like quite an improvement. So I don't think that the price should be an
excuse.

~~~
mdemare
First gen macbooks should be quite affordable now.

